# How to get different access permission on parent folder and subfolders (using NFSD)?



## mrjayviper (Aug 16, 2015)

Here's a sample folder structure





Here's my sample /etc/exports

```
# cat /etc/exports
/storage -maproot=root -network 192.168.1.0/24
/storage/mysonsvideos -ro -maproot=root -network 192.168.1.0/24
```
I want to be able to:

1. give read/write access to 192.168.1.0/24 if /storage is mapped
2. read-only access to 192.168.1.0/24 if /storage/mysonsvideos is mapped

But from what I understand, this isn't possible because according to the handbook






But there may be a workaround to my issue. So any ideas on how to do what I want? thank a lot!


----------



## Crest (Aug 18, 2015)

First of NFS access control (without Kerberos) is no more and a declaration of intent. The client enforces most access control itself. If your data is on ZFS you can create a new dataset for /storage/mysonsvideos and export both /storage and /storage/mysonsvideos with different access restrictions.


----------



## mrjayviper (Aug 21, 2015)

I got this on my /etc/exports


```
/storage -maproot=root -network 192.168.1.0/24
/storage/my-stuff -maproot=root -ro
```
1. `showmount -e` shows both entries.

2. I can map /storage but not the other one. It just says "no permisson" on the client. In both cases, no authentication was asked which is completely different when using Samba.

3. If I disabled either of them, I can mount the remaining one fine. I tried this on both entries.

Any ideas what I could be doing wrong?

Thanks a lot


----------



## SirDice (Aug 21, 2015)

Please don't open a new thread for the same issue. Threads merged.


----------



## mrjayviper (Aug 21, 2015)

SirDice said:


> Please don't open a new thread for the same issue. Threads merged.


I wasn't sure if this is a different issue since my "client" settings are different. The original post was about using the same client as highlighted with the handbook screenshot.
Thanks


----------

